# Bio-degradeable pooh bags



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

I see on another thread that Rapide561 (Oscar's dad) uses bio-degradeable pooh bags. Does anyone know where to get these?

Hilary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pooh bags*

Hi

They are actually nappy bags! Boots have them as do most supermarkets.

Rapide561


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Rapide!!

I tried nappy bags before and thought they were a bit flimsy for large dogs (!) - also I liked the opaque black colouring of the dedicated poop bags!! However, I will give the Boots ones another try.

Hilary


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

8O ............are these for use with the EF SOG systems ??


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't tell me they now have Sog systems for dogs!!!


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Walmer said:


> Thanks Rapide!!
> 
> I tried nappy bags before and thought they were a bit flimsy for large dogs (!) - also I liked the opaque black colouring of the dedicated poop bags!! However, I will give the Boots ones another try.
> 
> Hilary


Hi, Hilary, we use Morrisons nappy bags to clean up after our girlies, pepper and spice who are miniature schnauzers. The bags are scented and are adequate enough.

Dawn.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Hi, Hilary, we use Morrisons nappy bags to clean up after our girlies, pepper and spice who are miniature schnauzers


perhaps they should be called 'pooper' and spice.

i'll get me coat.

pete.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*miniature schnauzers and poop bags*



peejay said:


> > Hi, Hilary, we use Morrisons nappy bags to clean up after our girlies, pepper and spice who are miniature schnauzers
> 
> 
> perhaps they should be called 'pooper' and spice.
> ...


nice idea! except it is usually spice who does all the poopering.

dawn.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I suppose Bio-degradable poo bags are a good idea :idea: 

As long as they don't bio-degrade before you get to the bin :roll:


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

That's why I worry about flimsy bags!!!


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Try Makro. Bought two packs today. Matt black too! No tie handles though!


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

You know i always wonder what future archeologist will make of our rubbish dumps when the find all these bags of poo!


----------

